# Willkommensmail mit Zugangsdaten für einen neu angelegten Kunden



## brummi (28. Feb. 2012)

Hallo @ all

sehe ich das richtig, dass ISPConfig 3 keine Mails an die neu angelegten User sendet? Muss ich jetzt jedem neuem User seine Daten manuell zusenden? 

Bei der Kompatibilität des Tools kann ich mir das gar nicht vorstellen! 

Ich glaube ich bin eher blind. Im Netz habe ich nichts dazu gefunden. Diese Willkommensmail sendet jedes billige Interface, sogar Syscp macht das?!

LG aus Leipzig


----------



## Burge (28. Feb. 2012)

ISPConfig nicht.


----------



## brummi (28. Feb. 2012)

Autsch, das ist echt schwach. Alles kann das Interface aber keine Userdaten versenden? Das ist echt peinlich!


----------



## Till (29. Feb. 2012)

Du kannst es ja als feature request im Bugtracker posten oder es als contribution programmieren. Dass es die Funktion noch nicht gibt heißt halt nur dass sie bislang niemand wirklich vermisst hat, so einfach ist das. Mit peinlich hat das sicherlich nichts zu tun. Deine Aussage ist ziemlich daneben wenn man bedenkt dass Du hier kostenlos eine Software erhältst und wenn Sie Dir nicht gefällt und Du nicht in bereit bist Deine Kritik konstruktiv einzubringen, dann nimm halt eine andere Software.


----------



## brummi (29. Feb. 2012)

Ach glaube mir, wenn der Code ein wenig besser wäre, die Sachen die das Tool macht auch von Rückmeldungen gekrönt sind (man weiß nie ob eine Aktion funktioniert hat) und so weiter, dann würde ich sogar *richtig Geld* für eine solche Software bezahlen. 
*Ich zahle lieber für eine Software und weiß das diese funktioniert. *

Das kann man von Produkten ala Parallels nicht sagen, diese sind nur unverschämt teuer aber machen mehr Probleme als was diese an Nutzen bringen. 

Mal ehrlich. Eine Software, welche für ISPs gedacht, sollte doch die Funktionalität besitzen, eine Mail an den Kunden zu schicken. 

Sicherlich werde ich das jetzt dazucoden. Sind ja nur 3 Zeilen, allerdings ist das eine quick & dirty Lösung, da stehe ich nicht so drauf...


----------



## Till (29. Feb. 2012)

Was für ein Problem hast Du denn mit dem Code? Wir bekommen reglmäßig die gegenteiligen Rückmeldungen und zwar dass ISPConfig von größeren ISP's wegen der guten Codebasis eingesetzt wird, der Stabilität und der guten integrierbarkeit in bestehende Frontends und Bestellprozesse.



> die Sachen die das Tool macht auch von Rückmeldungen gekrönt sind (man weiß nie ob eine Aktion funktioniert hat)


Was ISPConfig macht, bis zur jobqueue scheinst Du ja noch nicht gekommen zu sein. Außerdem solltest Du wissen dass eine direkte Rückmeldung von einem asynchron arbeitenden System das für größere Multiserver Umgebungen gemacht ist nicht sofort im Interface erhalten kannst, da die Aktion auf dem Server zeitversetzt abläuft.



> Sicherlich werde ich das jetzt dazucoden. Sind ja nur 3 Zeilen, allerdings ist das eine quick & dirty Lösung, da stehe ich nicht so drauf...


Ob die Lösung Quick&Dirtiy ist hängt nur von Deine Programmierkünsten ab. ISPConfig ist Modular aufgebaut und basiert auf Plugins, d.H. Du kannst ganz einfach ein interface Plugin an den Event 'client:clientn_after_insert' hängen und darin Deine mail versenden. Ein paar Zeilen code ohne dass Du eine bestehende Datei ändern musst.

Oder Du machst eben einen feature request und wenn die Funktion von anderen Nutzern als nützlich empfunden wird und sie dafür abstimmen, dann wird sie implementiert.


----------



## juergen71 (29. Feb. 2012)

@brummi, wie till schon sagte kannst du es so wie viele von uns ja entweder selbst machen oder von einem programmierer erledigen lassen.
davon abgesehen finde ich es ziemlich daneben hier anzukommen und als noob über den code der in diesem projekt produziert wird abzulästern.
hättest du auch nur den funken einer ahnung dann würde eine derartige meldung nicht kommen, den dann könntest du selbst feststellen das mit dem code alles in ordnung ist.


----------

